# Vette's New Toy



## 63Vette (Mar 7, 2013)

Since Mrs. Vette got as new IS350C Lexus (she needs to load pics) I took it as a green light to trade Black Magic (My Lexus) in for 'Ace' .... my new toy.


I am really enjoying it and as I age I find it fits me and my needs much better for a daily driver than a Hot Rod. Turn the page......


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice Nice Vette! ive never driven a benz ive driven lexus but not benzos. How is compared to the lex? i like those things they look sweet


----------



## Jada (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks bad! ENjoy my bro is that a E-class?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice, classy cars.  Congrats to 2 very well deserving people.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 7, 2013)

nice wheels brotha!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 7, 2013)

If thats what I have to look forward to in my golden years..meh...i guess it wont be so bad......

jk vette......nice ride...you must be hard working dude


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 7, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Nice Nice Vette! ive never driven a benz ive driven lexus but not benzos. How is compared to the lex? i like those things they look sweet


 These are actually very similar. Slightly softer ride even though it has the sport package. I can't say anything but good things about Lexus. Mrs. Vette's Lexus is a absolute beauty!



Jada said:


> Looks bad! ENjoy my bro is that a E-class?



Yes Sir.



BigGameHunter said:


> Very nice, classy cars.  Congrats to 2 very well deserving people.



Thank you brother. I have never had a Mercedes before so I feel a bit spoiled. As always you are too kind!



DarksideSix said:


> nice wheels brotha!



Think we could pull some trim in it? Let's Roll!! lol


Many Thanks and Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 7, 2013)

Popeye said:


> If thats what I have to look forward to in my golden years..meh...i guess it wont be so bad......
> 
> jk vette......nice ride...you must be hard working dude




LOL yea, you young guys just have to blow the horn and cuss us for driving fast cars slow.... lol

Thanks Pops. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada (Mar 7, 2013)

They have done such a great job on those E-class! They look so nice. It would have been a plus if it would have been awd but I guess that's y they made the GLK


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats! Hope you & the mrs are breaking those in right.  Bow chicka bow wow!


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice and slick man. Im a Jeep guy myself....


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 7, 2013)

congrats vette


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice ride bro


----------



## whitelml (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice ride vette,  front end on that car is sexy.......


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice car Vette!


----------



## losieloos (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice whip.


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a cool ride brother. I have one almost identicle to that but mine is red. It is the smoothest car I have ever driven. Great job Vette..,


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 7, 2013)

I knew you were baller. Bad ass ride man!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome new toy mate! Absolute beauty.


----------



## Azog (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice ride Vette!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh My Dayum...nice wheels, Mate! I can see you hanging out the window now, driver's seat all pushed into the back...bass bumpin'....the question is: when do the spinners go on?



Enjoy it!

- Savage


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 7, 2013)

Thats a sweet ride Vette. It will look good with the windows tinted jet black. Although this isn't the car i want to see. I wanna see the 63. Oh yea and I like the fact that you name your car.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet ride bro...and I know its well deserved ,,,have to do a little something for yourself once in a while!!


----------



## regular (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like fun. I'm green with envy! Good for you.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 7, 2013)

regular said:


> Looks like fun. I'm green with envy! Good for you.




I grew up in public housing for the first six years of my life. I am the first (and only) person in my family to attend college. I paid for it with the GI bill while working two other jobs. I only say that to say this: I know your work ethic and intellectual capacity. You will have whatever you decide you want my young friend. The burden is to decide what you want, focus on it like a laser, and make it happen. The tenants of bodybuilding will be all you need: Discipline, hard work, determination and never giving up.

I say we fill this Benz with meatheads and all go wake up the town! lol

Much Respect, and thank you!
Vette


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 7, 2013)

as im driving and texting in my 1979 yugo to the gym all i can say is  I HATE YOU.


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice ride and good for you for making something of yourself. I really do want to see that 63 vette though. I've been looking maybe one of theses days.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 7, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Since Mrs. Vette got as new IS350C Lexus (she needs to load pics) I took it as a green light to trade Black Magic (My Lexus) in for 'Ace' .... my new toy.
> 
> I am really enjoying it and as I age I find it fits me and my needs much better for a daily driver than a Hot Rod. Turn the page......
> 
> ...



Slick ride bro... Enjoy 

I have to hold off on buying expensive things right now in anticipation of baby Andros arrival and mrs Andros loss of $50k+ income to the household when she stops working to take care of the baby.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 7, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Slick ride bro... Enjoy
> 
> I have to hold off on buying expensive things right now in anticipation of baby Andros arrival and mrs Andros loss of $50k+ income to the household when she stops working to take care of the baby.




Been there- done that brother. You are making the right decision. Timing is everything! Baby Andro is going to have great parents and one helluva start.

Best wishes and much respect!
Vette


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Mar 7, 2013)

Got the same exact car in white.2012 fully loaded. Your rimz are nicer though! Def a smooth ride. Love how loose the steering wheel is.
Vette tint the windows and see how much of a transformation it makes the vehicle.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Mar 7, 2013)

I  wouldnt go more then 35


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 7, 2013)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Got the same exact car in white.2012 fully loaded. Your rimz are nicer though! Def a smooth ride. Love how loose the steering wheel is.
> Vette tint the windows and see how much of a transformation it makes the vehicle.



I have a guy coming out Saturday. And yes sir, he is putting 35% on there. Loving the car.  Thank you for all the kind words!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

So it's OK  to call you.....

....Mercedes?


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful set of wheels!!  Enjoy brother!!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Mar 7, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I have a guy coming out Saturday. And yes sir, he is putting 35% on there. Loving the car.  Thank you for all the kind words!
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



Enjoy brother. Cause im sure you will


----------



## trim (Mar 7, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Think we could pull some trim in it? Let's Roll!! lol
> 
> 
> Many Thanks and Much Respect,
> Vette



you have to come up with a better pick up line than that to get with me vette! lol


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 7, 2013)

trim said:


> you have to come up with a better pick up line than that to get with me vette! lol



LOL.... playing hard to get huuh? Well, that's okay, I had a different kind of 'snapper' in mind! 

Ha!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## ccpro (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice wheels Vette, btw why do we call you Vette?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 8, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Nice wheels Vette, btw why do we call you Vette?




Daily drivers don't count!  lol besides, if you called me Mercedes I would feel like I needed to take dance lessons.... 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!  Mrs. Vette might be driving it too. Very classy buddy! Congrats


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 8, 2013)

Sh1t!

I've been half assed talking up getting a vette for the last few months now.  (only reason i haven't pulled the trigger is I'm thinking I'll be going back to the middle east here pretty quick).

So anyways, my buddy shows up the other day.  He's like, c'mon outside and check out my new ride.

Three guesses what his new ride is....

....fukker!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 8, 2013)

When I had my buisness we had a CLS 550 that I thought we were going to aquire.  I couldnt wait or resist I took it home and drove it for like a month.  My wife took it over, Mercedes is a real treat to drive.  Awesome ride and goodies.  

On a side note if you ever get into a chase with the police you will win the bump manuvers.  Mercedes are too heavy to push around by a car and an SUV doesnt have much of an advantage being taller.  Learned that on Americas Wildest Police Chases.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 9, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I have a guy coming out Saturday. And yes sir, he is putting 35% on there. Loving the car.  Thank you for all the kind words!
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette




Scratch that he is coming Sunday early. He is using  llumar  film. Lifetime warranty. I chose the ceramic rather than the dyed because he said it blocks more heat. With the Panoramic roof it is going to make it look like a tuxedo limo lol.... All black on top and all white and chrome on the bottom. I can't wait to see what it looks like!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 9, 2013)

I was expecting a dildo


----------



## PFM (Mar 9, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> I was expecting a dildo



I was praying for a dildo and a cam show.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 9, 2013)

is it pearl white?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 9, 2013)

sparticus said:


> is it pearl white?



Arctic White brother.... it's not as bright white as my wife's IS 350 C. Hers is star-fire pearl metallic.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 10, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> I was expecting a dildo



Maybe we can start a pool and get you one.  What color would you like.  Ill donate $5.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 10, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Maybe we can start a pool and get you one.  What color would you like.  Ill donate $5.



I throw five on that also.  as long as its 12 inches


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 11, 2013)

Im a mud eatin 4x4 kinda guy myself but thats a slick looking ride Vette!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

Very,very nice Vette!!!!!


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

Andro found this footage of Vette car shopping.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

dfeaton said:


> andro found this footage of vette car shopping.


lmmfao!!!!!


----------



## getgains (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow nice ride good for you


----------

